# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Wo gibts Windskater?

## 3D-c0p

Hi @ all!
Ich habe mal was von Windskatern gehrt.
Das sind Bretter (warscheinlich Skateboards) auf denen man sein Segal montieren kann.
Ich wollte mal fragen wo's die Dinger gibt oder ob man sich die selbst basteln muss,
wenn ja wie im Vorraus schon mal Danke fr eure HIlfe.

----------


## Unregistriert

Hallo!
hier guckst du:
www.buhalaboards.com
lG Sol

----------


## El Fabio

muss ich dann in eine richtung immer switch stance fahern?

----------


## Unregistriert

Also hier erst mal ne gute Seite : www.windskating.com
Du kannst entweder ein Longboard (Skateboard) kaufen und einfach ein Loch hinter oder vor die vordere Achse machen, Mastfu drauf und fertig.  Oder einfach ein Brett und ein paar grere Rder mit Kugellagern anschrauben. Eventuell noch Fuschlaufen drauf. Je nachdem was du damit machen mchtest.

----------


## Unregistriert

"private ads"->"rollsurfen"...da sind gerade sensationelle zwei angebote.
c u on water
dmac

----------


## Unregistriert

Ja was soll ich sagen. Das Geilste Windskateboard hab sowieso ich (Starboard-design).
Professioneller Eigenbau nach mehreren Vormodellen. Perfekt zum Freeriden und Freestylen. Der Link von oben das sind Strandsurfer und keine Windskater. Und einfach ein Skateboard nehmen und Loch bohren ist auch scheie. Mein Deck ist 110cm lang und 31cm breit adaptiv kann ich Fussschlaufen montieren fr Eisskaten usw. Zum anschauen auf www.artbrushing.at  klickt auf Windskaten. Es sind auch einige Windskatevideos drauf mit moves die es vorher noch nicht gegeben hat  :Happy: )  z.B. Follow me, No handed Semiflaka ist auch geil. E-mailadd steht auf meiner Page bei Fragen steh ich gerne zur Verfgung.
Lg. Karl

----------

